# Great low profile backup light option!!!



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

Just found these and has me thinking about a great option for a low profile look and a direct mount to a bumper or headache rack!!! Low amp draw and a great light at 500 lumen!!
http://www.sirennet.com/soeaussmb0swc.html


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

there was a thread witht hese in it....some had them on the push bar...


do a little research and you will find it.....they are pretty bright..


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I've saw those lights on here. Never really seen how they worked though.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Well i just ordered one. Figured i would try them out and see how they do. If they work good im gonna get 3 more. Dam their pricey. They better last a REALLY long time.


----------



## ejsmass2 (Feb 8, 2007)

*I found these for a backup light*

I decided that I really wanted to see this year backing up. I tried to do whelen optiscene 700 lights in housings but with the heat sink they will not fit into the housing andav tob mounted in the body something I do not want to do.

I decided to go with visionX lights. http://www.visionxonly.com/m7_view_item.html?m7:item=XIL-200s They are supposed to be very bright and have low amp draw. Each light is 3600 lumins in the 12 inch size. I am going with 3 (one inder the rear bumper wired to the backup lights and two mounted to an above the tailgate backrack bar on a switch to the cab. This will give me 10800 lumins out the back with a 15amp draw if I want it.

Matt from BlueLine will be installing this weekend and I am hoping for a great outcome.

I hope this works out.
ted


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

ejsmass2;894714 said:


> I decided that I really wanted to see this year backing up. I tried to do whelen optiscene 700 lights in housings but with the heat sink they will not fit into the housing andav tob mounted in the body something I do not want to do.
> 
> I decided to go with visionX lights. http://www.visionxonly.com/m7_view_item.html?m7:item=XIL-200s They are supposed to be very bright and have low amp draw. Each light is 3600 lumins in the 12 inch size. I am going with 3 (one inder the rear bumper wired to the backup lights and two mounted to an above the tailgate backrack bar on a switch to the cab. This will give me 10800 lumins out the back with a 15amp draw if I want it.
> 
> ...


HOLY CRAP. Dang man, i thought i was sinking some money in. When are you getting those done? Im really interested in those if they work good. But at that price you can get 4 of the 1000 lumen ones.


----------



## ejsmass2 (Feb 8, 2007)

*The VisonX LEDs*

They are being installed this sunday by BlueLine in MA. I am looking forward to being very happy with the solution.

ted


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Well i just got mine. HOLY CRAP. This thing is freaking BRIGHT. I dam near blinded my self when i looked it acidently. Some how i always do that.

Extremely bright, but a big con. Its a spot light. Not a flood light. This were made to go on the push bars for police cars to light up beside the cars for long distances not wide areas. So for us plow guys, its only good for that. I think im gonna wire it up with 2 more set at an angle so i can get a good 180 degree daylight. 

When it gets dark out i;ll post some more pics.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

ejsmass2;895757 said:


> They are being installed this sunday by BlueLine in MA. I am looking forward to being very happy with the solution.
> 
> ted


Do you ever get them installed?


----------



## markszz4 (Nov 12, 2009)

I have three of these lights in my Tahoe. One to the left of the tag and one in each quarter panel. They are extremely bright. However, they are spots not floods.


----------



## markszz4 (Nov 12, 2009)

Another thought in reference to the spot aspect. I have a spare one of these lights. The lens is removable and when removed comes apart into two pieces. One part is the magnifier for the led(s) the other is the entire lens. I have considered media blasting the inside of the main lens to difuse the light pattern. I'll keep you posted if I do this.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Ok so i found out that they have 2 versions of this light.

One with a spot lens and one with a refractive lens. I just ordered 2 of the ones with refractive lenses. Seeing at how bright these suckers are, i am really interested in seeing how bright these suckers are. I also ordered one of their 1000 lumen flood lights as well to compare.

Oh and mark, i emailed soundoff about taking out the spot lens and putting in the refractive lens. They told me that theres is a weather seal that if you open breaks. So they said there was no way to do it


----------



## markszz4 (Nov 12, 2009)

There is a seal on the inside. It does not break, its more like a ruber flange gasket. I have had them apart before. The down side to the refactive lens is the way it has to be mounted. The lens is refracted 15 degrees in a certain direction. Not sure how well it is difused though. To remove the lens asm. there are four TORX screws on the back side of the housing. After the screws are out the lens just falls out. No seal will break. 

Another thought, I think SoundOff does not want to supply a warranty for something that has been taken apart by the end user. Even though there is no damage done.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

those led X-emitter bars or whatever they are called.....The guys on "Storm Chasers" have two on the front of the TIV2.....If you have seen the show you know what I mean. And they use them for "headlights" They must work good.


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

These are my back up lights. I love them. Very bright.


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

i have a remote controlled GO LIGHT and i love it
check em out pricey i guess but remote spotlight i have some dark steep roads and like to see all around me at diff times but mainly behind.
there are a variety of diff versions and you can get a spot or flood. I got flood and it is super bright and can be used as spot but doesnt have alot of glare if forward


----------



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm thinking about ordering one of the 1400 lumen flood lights. I put two of the round 500 lumen under my bumper, beside my hitch for backup and they work great. The one thing that i love is that i just shot the wiring right into my reverse lights since the draw is so low and they work great. I have a set of ladder racks that i am going to get put on and if i get them on this winter i was thinking about mounting a 1400 lumen on a separate switch to add a little more bang!!


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Just bought a 4" model of the xmitters. Their supposed to be super bright and have a great spread. I havent heard too many good things about the other leds spread. But this one i have heard has the best. So i figured i would tye the cheapest model first.

The ones that i got that have 3 1w leds are ok. But not crazy bright. I want crazy bright. These have 4 3w leds. So i am hoping their pretty dang bright.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...0402728687&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## searay220 (Nov 20, 2008)

There has been lots of pictures posted of backup light instulations. One thing I have noticed is most of the lights will be destroyed the first time you back up into a snowbank.We all do and it can't be helped but when there exposed like that they will get broken. I would think they would need to be under the truck more beyond the bumper and on the trailer hitch frame. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Your defiantly right. A lot of people have been talking about that. They are really easy to break off if their not protected.


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

Luckily I don't have to worry about backing into snowbanks.  We sometimes forget what snow is here.  Otherwise, I would find a better way to protect them.


----------



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

Would like a follow up on these................this was the one i was looking at for on my ladder rack..............please follow up on the brightness and pictures if you can!!


maelawncare;910425 said:


> Just bought a 4" model of the xmitters. Their supposed to be super bright and have a great spread. I havent heard too many good things about the other leds spread. But this one i have heard has the best. So i figured i would tye the cheapest model first.
> 
> The ones that i got that have 3 1w leds are ok. But not crazy bright. I want crazy bright. These have 4 3w leds. So i am hoping their pretty dang bright.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...0402728687&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

wkahler;913971 said:


> Would like a follow up on these................this was the one i was looking at for on my ladder rack..............please follow up on the brightness and pictures if you can!!


Dont have them in yet. Will do when i get them. Probably monday. Dont know.


----------



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

Sounds great, looking forward to it. Shot me a e-mail if you don't mind on your thoughts and the info!!! [email protected]


maelawncare;914329 said:


> Dont have them in yet. Will do when i get them. Probably monday. Dont know.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Well i just got it in. A little bigger than i thought, but smaller than all the other ones. Like soundoffs round and square ones.

It came with all the wiring, surprisingly. Relay, switch, plugs everything. But not no information, no help. So i dont really know how they have their wiring wired up. Doesnt look normal to me.

I did a quick wire up straight to a small battery. And so far not too impressed. But it might be that it wasnt hooked up to enough juice. I still have to finish painting my plow before i wire this up. So it will be a few days more before it do.


----------



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

What did you order? Trying to figure out why atll the wiring? I thought it was just a regular LED light, must draw a little more then normal! Where are you planing on mounting it?


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Well it says that it only draws 12 watts and Amperage Draw 1 @ 12 Volts. So i dont know. Most lights have to have a relay with them. I was already going to wire one up so i can have reverse and work lights. then just off.

I hooked them straight up to a battery. And same thing. Their bright, but it looks like the 4" version is more of a spot light.  sigh. But if you look at their diagram on their website that shows the different patterns. It kind of points that out  The soundoff mighty night puts out more light than this 4" though. And its $50 cheaper.

I was planing on using 2 of these tucked up for reverse. But now i dont know. It seems that the 12" version is the min that should be done. But at $400 for that, i could get 4 of the mighty lights. And they are a lot smaller. I was really hoping that these were all they were hyped up to be.


----------



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

I have 2 4' soundoff round 500 lumens for back up and love them and they hook right into my reverse lights they only pull 1 amp each, approx. I am going to buy 1 more 500 lumen and 2 1000 lumen and 1 1400 lumen for a few other projects.................I am very happy with thme but they are all i have used so fare!


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Where did you get them from? And whats the 1400 lumen one?


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

if you need a backup light just make one. cheap easy and cheap


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

ajslands;920099 said:


> if you need a backup light just make one. cheap easy and cheap


What do you think we are doing.


----------



## Mad Plow (Nov 29, 2009)

One way I thought about installing my lights was to my reciever hitch, I am making an adapter out of aluminum and connecting the wiring to my trailer harness, the lights will be about 12" over the bumper and out of the way of snowbanks, Also I will be able to remove them after the season. what do you guys think. Anybody ever done this before, I will post picks when done.


----------



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

You are way behind.................great idea it has been on here many times!!


Mad Plow;920316 said:


> One way I thought about installing my lights was to my reciever hitch, I am making an adapter out of aluminum and connecting the wiring to my trailer harness, the lights will be about 12" over the bumper and out of the way of snowbanks, Also I will be able to remove them after the season. what do you guys think. Anybody ever done this before, I will post picks when done.


----------



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

the 1400 Lumen is one of there brightest, this where i have been buying lately, they seem to have good prices.
http://www.vlslighting.com/Work_Lights.html



maelawncare;920095 said:


> Where did you get them from? And whats the 1400 lumen one?


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

wkahler;920383 said:


> the 1400 Lumen is one of there brightest, this where i have been buying lately, they seem to have good prices.
> http://www.vlslighting.com/Work_Lights.html


Ha thats were im getting my 2nd mighty light. sirennet doesnt have the flood one, just the spot.

Looks like i'll be buying more from them. :bluebounc


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Well i took 2 quick pics with phone to show just how dim the vision x lights are  it says on their website that you have to wire them up in a relay. And these are not wired in a relay. Just straight from the battery.

The bright one is the soundoff mighty light. And the dim one is the vision x. I am going to do a quick wire up with a relay in the morning to see how it goes with that.


----------



## Thermos017 (Dec 16, 2009)

searay220;910469 said:


> There has been lots of pictures posted of backup light instulations. One thing I have noticed is most of the lights will be destroyed the first time you back up into a snowbank.We all do and it can't be helped but when there exposed like that they will get broken. I would think they would need to be under the truck more beyond the bumper and on the trailer hitch frame. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


I built custom brackets that drop into the rack holes on top of the bed for just this reason. i have them wired up with plugs that tuck under the bed liner so when they aren't being used (summer) they can be easily removed and stored for next winter. the lights are simple fog lights, nothing fancy ($20 at walmart). they sit about 3 1/2" higher than the bed and i have yet to brake one.


----------



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

LOL..............glade you took the chance on them for me!!! Changed my mind real quick!


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Well i called visionX and they told me that there is something wrong with my light. Said i was the first person to actually have a problem. HA. Go figure, thats the kind of luck that i have everyday of my life 

Their going to ship me a new one today. So thats a plus. Great company so far.


----------



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

Well keep us posted on the follow up!!


----------

